# [emerge] consulta sobre mensaje (cerrado)

## carlos plaza

Hola a esta gran familia Gentoo

Tengo un monton de problemas tratando de actualizar y uno de los WARNING me da este mensaje y no se que quiere decir, disculpen mi ignorancia  :Embarassed: 

```

configure: WARNING: you should use --build, --host, --target

configure: WARNING: you should use --build, --host, --target
```

Todos mis problemas (creo) son a raíz de un parámetro que agregue al make.conf -msse3 y esto fue por lo leído  aquí

Mi portátil tiene un procesador  

```
Carlos ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo  

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 15

model      : 72

model name   : AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50

stepping   : 2

cpu MHz      : 1596.006

cache size   : 256 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good extd_apicid pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy

bogomips   : 3192.01

TLB size   : 1024 4K pages

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 15

model      : 72

model name   : AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50

stepping   : 2

cpu MHz      : 1596.006

cache size   : 256 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good extd_apicid pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy

bogomips   : 3191.34

TLB size   : 1024 4K pages

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc
```

Antes de esto actualizaba si problemas, inclusive cuando pase a la rama inestable mi portátil no tuve problemas hace mas de un año  :Wink: 

nota: tengo dos post abiertos, que cerrare cuando logre arreglar todo.

Gracias por adelantado  :Wink: 

----------

## pelelademadera

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> 
> 
> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good extd_apicid pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic

 

su micro no soporta sse3...  ahi esta el problemita

o puede ser que si lo soporte, y el bios de tu laptop no lo "reconozca" proba updateando bios, si no va. quita el -msse3

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias  *pelelademadera wrote:*   

>  *carlos plaza wrote:*   
> 
> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good extd_apicid pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic 
> 
> su micro no soporta sse3...  ahi esta el problemita
> ...

 

Bien quite -msse3 y ahora compilando me sale esto  :?:Filtering out invalid CFLAG "-02" ejemplo 

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 145) dev-libs/nspr-4.8.3-r1

 * nspr-4.8.3.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Filtering out invalid CFLAG "-02"

 * Filtering out invalid CXXFLAG "-02"

 * CPV:  dev-libs/nspr-4.8.3-r1

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

```

y no termina de compilar, me da error, estoy leyendo a ver como soluciono  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## carlos plaza

Bueno creo que el problema era del orden de las instrucciones:

antes

```

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST=" x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
```

ahora

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## carlos plaza

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> Bueno creo que el problema era del orden de las instrucciones:
> 
> antes
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bueno con esto pude arreglar todo el sistema.

IMPORTANTE PARA TODOS LOS AMIGOS DE ESTE FORO, EL ORDEN EN MAKE.CONFIG

----------

## the incredible hurd

No entiendo nada, yo tengo todo en make.conf por orden alfabético, y el CHOST va después de las CFLAGS y antes que las CXXFLAGS y no he tenido ni el más mínimo problema.

De hecho así es como aparecen con emerge --info.

Tu error estará en otra parte, pero el orden de los parámetros de make.conf no altera el producto.

Tu micro sí soporta sse3, aunque no ssse3 y usas las safe-cflags indicadas para el mismo.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> No entiendo nada, yo tengo todo en make.conf por orden alfabético, y el CHOST va después de las CFLAGS y antes que las CXXFLAGS y no he tenido ni el más mínimo problema.
> 
> De hecho así es como aparecen con emerge --info.
> 
> Tu error estará en otra parte, pero el orden de los parámetros de make.conf no altera el producto.
> ...

 El caso para mi fue mas impresionante, lo que hice fue un vulgar copiar y pegar desde la pagina wikigentoo y listo, por eso el comentario "antes y después".  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

